
Nginx v1.11.6 Released - nikolay
https://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.11.6
======
nikolay

        *) Change: format of the $ssl_client_s_dn and $ssl_client_i_dn variables
           has been changed to follow RFC 2253 (RFC 4514); values in the old
           format are available in the $ssl_client_s_dn_legacy and
           $ssl_client_i_dn_legacy variables.
    
        *) Change: when storing temporary files in a cache directory they will
           be stored in the same subdirectories as corresponding cache files
           instead of a separate subdirectory for temporary files.
    
        *) Feature: EXTERNAL authentication mechanism support in mail proxy.
           Thanks to Robert Norris.
    
        *) Feature: WebP support in the ngx_http_image_filter_module.
    
        *) Feature: variables support in the "proxy_method" directive.
           Thanks to Dmitry Lazurkin.
    
        *) Feature: the "http2_max_requests" directive in the
           ngx_http_v2_module.
    
        *) Feature: the "proxy_cache_max_range_offset",
           "fastcgi_cache_max_range_offset", "scgi_cache_max_range_offset", and
           "uwsgi_cache_max_range_offset" directives.
    
        *) Bugfix: graceful shutdown of old worker processes might require
           infinite time when using HTTP/2.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the ngx_http_mp4_module.
    
        *) Bugfix: "ignore long locked inactive cache entry" alerts might appear
           in logs when proxying WebSocket connections with caching enabled.
    
        *) Bugfix: nginx did not write anything to log and returned a response
           with code 502 instead of 504 when a timeout occurred during an SSL
           handshake to a backend.

